# what's the best restaurant in chiangmai



## vema123 (Jan 6, 2008)

what's the best restaurant in chiangmai?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

vema123 said:


> what's the best restaurant in chiangmai?


Im sorry whats with all these random questions.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Im sorry whats with all these random questions.


I was just wondering the same thing!


----------



## wali (Oct 22, 2008)

Try "The House" in Chaingmai.


----------



## ljkd13 (Jan 16, 2008)

depends on how much money you want to spend. for cheep, huean pen is excellent and very affordable on Ratchamanka. I cant afford to eat at the Chedi, so I dont know about the high end.


----------



## steve__c (Oct 24, 2008)

ljkd13 said:


> depends on how much money you want to spend. for cheep, huean pen is excellent and very affordable on Ratchamanka. I cant afford to eat at the Chedi, so I dont know about the high end.


The House is better than the Chedi and has a nicer vibe than the really expensive ones like Le Crystal and Le Coq d'Or.


----------

